

KLM is celebrating Comic Sans day today (NL only) - dutchbrit
http://www.klm.com/travel/nl_nl/index.htm

======
LinaLauneBaer
It seems to be "organized" by a radio station. This radio station is
organizing a Comic Sans day and KLM joined the Comic Sans day. In addition to
using Comnic Sans KLM is also giving away tickets to Paris and back to the NL
for people whose name is C. Sans. Neat idea...

[http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&h...](http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.klm.com/travel/nl_nl/index.htm%26biw%3D934%26bih%3D730&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=nl&u=http://nieuws.klm.com/ook-
comicsansdag-bij-klm/&usg=ALkJrhg1EX3-sCG5-1Eonuu_PAwZe-L0Ug)

~~~
y0ast
This is the radio station: [http://www.3fm.nl/](http://www.3fm.nl/) and their
website is also fully in Comic Sans

------
netrus
Love it. It's what every big company can learn from Google's doodle: A little
bit of non-conformity/strangeness makes the biggest giant appear humane.

~~~
Osmium
Honestly, as awful as Comic Sans is, it really does make their homepage look
more friendly. Considering how complicated some airline bookings can be, I
don't think that's a bad thing.

------
bartkappenburg
I'm really curious how this will affect their conversion. I'm betting that the
traffic from people who want to take a look (because of this comic sans day)
isn't that good and people who didn't hear about it will maybe convert worse.

~~~
danieldk
On the other hand, if you are not Dutch (or perhaps West-European), you may
not have heard of KLM before. And now you do.

Of course, with your username the probability is near one that you already
knew them ;).

------
mfwoods
They're also giving away free tickets to Paris for anyone who can prove
they're named C. Sans. I don't think that's a very popular surname in The
Netherlands.

~~~
pdw
In 2007, there were 43 people named "Sans".

[http://www.meertens.knaw.nl/nfb/detail_naam.php?gba_lcnaam=s...](http://www.meertens.knaw.nl/nfb/detail_naam.php?gba_lcnaam=sans&gba_naam=Sans&nfd_naam=Sans&operator=eq&taal=)

~~~
mfwoods
I wonder how many of them have a first name starting with a C _and_ saw this
contest.

I'm guessing none.

------
sp8
This is OT but Ghostery blocked _20_ different tracking scripts on that page.
I've never seen such a huge list from one site!

~~~
zorbo
Strange. I see only one blocked, and I've got everything blocked and auto-
update turned on. I think your ghostery may be malfuctioning, because a
cursory glance at the resources doesn't reveal much out of the ordinary.

------
marklit
This might be a feature rather than a drawback of the iPad but the Comic Sans
font isn't rendering in Chrome.

------
ronjouch
Mandatory link to the epic _" I’m Comic Sans, Asshole."_ published on
McSweeney's: [http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-
asshole](http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-asshole)

A fine day for Comic Sans to say " _Enough of this bullshit. I’m gonna go get
hammered with Papyrus._ " Happy Comic Sans Day everybody!

~~~
jermy
Also mandatory link to 'So you need a typeface' flowchart:
[http://julianhansen.com/](http://julianhansen.com/)

